# Buying a new gaming PC.



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello,

I'm planning on buying a new computer to replace the PC I have now because it's on it's last leg. I'm going for a fairly decent or hoping anyway Gaming PC for a fair price of around £1k if it's possible so I can play games comfortably like Fallout 4, GTA V, Total war games and hopefully the next installment of the next Elder Scrolls game. I don't have much knowledge of building my own PC, so was wondering if there are any decent gaming PC's out there pre-built that suit my needs or really would be better to build my own? I have had a look on this one site and it came together such as: FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core, Radeon R9 390 8GB, Silencio 352 MicroATX Mini Tower - System Build - PCPartPicker United Kingdom

Does this look ok? Is there anything else I should add or change or just scrap the idea?

Thanks in advance!

BigMoab is offline


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

My recommendation is that you do build your own system. It can be very rewarding and you'll get a better PC out of it. We are here to help you do it and there are online guides and videos we can post to show you how to build a PC.

Let's work on the link that you sent and change some things:

You selected a mATX motherboard. While this isn't always a bad thing, you do lose PCI slots, some features and the bigger size. I'd recommend changing it for a ATX board. Note: This will require that you change the case to a mid tower case.

Drop the OCZ SSD for a Samsung or Kingston SSD. You'll get better quality.

You don't need a WD Black series hard drive. A WD Blue will do just fine.

For the case, do you want the smaller form factor?

Change the PSU to a XFX or Seasonic brand. Stay away from Corsair PSUs.

Why are you buying Windows 8.1 and not Windows 10?

You don't need the sound card.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Everything compatible for as far as it goes, but for a gaming rig, I'ld rather see at least 970 chipset motherboard, or better yet, a 990X.


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> My recommendation is that you do build your own system. It can be very rewarding and you'll get a better PC out of it. We are here to help you do it and there are online guides and videos we can post to show you how to build a PC.
> 
> Let's work on the link that you sent and change some things:
> 
> ...





gcavan said:


> Everything compatible for as far as it goes, but for a gaming rig, I'ld rather see at least 970 chipset motherboard, or better yet, a 990X.


Okay, I've re-configured the list to both of your recommendations and here's how it's looking now:
FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core, Radeon R9 390 8GB, SPEC-03 Red ATX Mid Tower - System Build - PCPartPicker United Kingdom

Would you say this is suitable?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Still going with Windows 8.1. Why?

The rest is fine.


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Still going with Windows 8.1. Why?
> 
> The rest is fine.


I don't necessarily have to go with Windows 8, I read somewhere that it's more stable than W10 for gaming but I would like to stay on Windows 7 but I can use 10 if need be. So the OS doesn't really matter too much me :grin: 
So I'm guessing going by that list, it's all I need to build my gaming PC? Apart from the obvious thermal paste?

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I highly recommend that you use and purchase Windows 10.

Thermal paste is not needed as it will come with the cooler.


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I highly recommend that you use and purchase Windows 10.
> 
> Thermal paste is not needed as it will come with the cooler.


Oh right ok, thanks for all your help. Much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I agree with every change suggested but want to make one more point and that is that cpu is really noisy probably due to high wattage it demands and I think hearing that rev up like (it has been compared to a noisy vacuum cleaner) it does would drive me crazy. I would suggest an Intel system mainly for that reason and I have always in the past been a big proponent of Amd systems, but these FX system cpus are just too power hungry and noisy for me. This bunch are at 125 watts and the 900 series are at 220 watts.


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> I agree with every change suggested but want to make one more point and that is that cpu is really noisy probably due to high wattage it demands and I think hearing that rev up like (it has been compared to a noisy vacuum cleaner) it does would drive me crazy. I would suggest an Intel system mainly for that reason and I have always in the past been a big proponent of Amd systems, but these FX system cpus are just too power hungry and noisy for me. This bunch are at 125 watts and the 900 series are at 220 watts.


Ok, so change the CPU & Motherboard but everything else stays the same? What would be the best Intel CPU and Motherboard to go for in your honest opinion?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

OK I am actually using this with 16 Gb 2133 ram:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/MSI-Z97-PC...d=1465238402&sr=8-1&keywords=MSI+motherboards

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Intel-Core...qid=1465238508&sr=8-1&keywords=intel+i7+4790k
Nothing wrong here either:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Intel-4690...qid=1465238580&sr=1-1&keywords=intel+i5+4690k


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Or newer:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Intel-Core...qid=1465238632&sr=1-4&keywords=intel+i5+6600k

https://www.amazon.co.uk/MSI-Z97-PC...65239029&sr=1-3&keywords=msi+1150+motherboard


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, I have gone back to the drawing board and changed a few things, here is the new list: Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core, Radeon R9 390 8GB - System Build - PCPartPicker United Kingdom

I have chosen that particular CPU cooler because I personally like the look of it and should look decent in the case but a case I am yet to decide on.

Does this seem ok? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You changed the power supply. I'd recommend you use a XFX or Seasonic brand, not Corsair.

I'm not sure that you'll need a WD Black. A WD Blue should be fine.

The rest looks fine.


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You changed the power supply. I'd recommend you use a XFX or Seasonic brand, not Corsair.
> 
> I'm not sure that you'll need a WD Black. A WD Blue should be fine.
> 
> The rest looks fine.


I have been looking at one, the Seasonic X750 750W 80+ Gold Certified Full Modular Power Supply but it's a little pricey and price is a slight factor on this build but I like quality so I could always sway the Corsair for that Seasonic model. The HDD because they say Black is better for gaming, I don't want things overloading and not being able to cope with the demand, I'm not sure to be fair but if they recommend it for gaming then Black is what I shall get I suppose. Thanks again!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Go with the original power supply you choose. The Corsair RMx. It has a 7 year warranty and I wouldn't hesitate to run it or recommend it.

Corsair RMx 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (CP-9020092-NA) - PCPartPicker United Kingdom


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Corsair models are made by a cheap Chinese manufacturer, CWT. I recommend sticking with the Taiwanese manufacturer who has a much better quality reputation. We may clash on whether or not Corsair is good, but one thing we all agree on here is that SeaSonic makes an excellent power supply.

Antec HGC units are also very good, can you find a reasonably priced unit with Antec?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The 7 year warranty would not be offered if it wasn't a good well made unit and yes, SeaSonic are nice, but there are other good choices out there.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

EVGA "Super Nova" above 550 watts and above are made by Super Flower also a very good maker. Also don't forget XFX are all Seasonic made as well.
Agreed there are other choices other than Seasonic. Most Enermax are also good quality as well.


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Who'd thought it would be so frustrating just to choose a PSU :rofl:. Thing is, with everything really, there's always going to be negative reviews with everything and there's always going to people say that it's 'Fantastic' or 'AVOID!' because they personally had a bad or great experience with that particular product. I guess it just comes down to what you want to buy, reading reviews, warranties etc. I did notice the EVGA 650W G2 GOLD 80+ PSU, that's a good price I suppose and has some good reviews. As for the ANTEC, I can get on from around £75-85, a good price and one I will consider. I guess I have some research to do and decide on the PSU you guys have recommended to me. Thank you all for the help! Much appreciated.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

"Who'd thought it would be so frustrating just to choose a PSU :rofl:."
I am afraid few people realize that this choice can be the most important
choice in the build and few give it the respect it deserves. It may not give you much that is noticeable in the build but it sure keeps the system running right over time
making sure every component gets what it needs in terms of power.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Amd_Man said:


> The 7 year warranty would not be offered if it wasn't a good well made unit and yes, SeaSonic are nice, but there are other good choices out there.


Yes, XFX and Antec HGC series are decent as well. :wink: There are some Super Flower units that others are recommending as well.

As for your seven year warranty, Corsair will happily replace that PSU when it fails. However, where will they be when the PSU dies and takes out the rest of your machine with it? Hiding in the corner.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Chief maybe Cooler Master or Bestec will do that, but Corsair again not the best quality but I seriously doubt a Corsair will blow out taking components with it its just there are better units available.


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

I think I will just go with the EVGA SuperNOVA 750 80+ Gold. It's 80+ Gold, it has to be good and the reviews are decent and has been mentioned here and at a good price for quality.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Looks good to me!


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Right, ok. Here is what I hope to be the final configuration of what I shall be buying. It's as follows:

*Samsung 850 EVO 120 GB 2.5 inch Solid State Drive

Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8gb DDR4 RAM

Cooler Master RR-V8VC-16PR-R1 V8 Ultra High performance

Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Motherboard

Intel Core I7-6700K Processor 4.0GHz 1151

WD 2 TB Performance Desktop Hard Disk Drive

Asus Strix R9 390 DC3 OC 8 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card

Arctic Cooling MX-4 4g Thermal Compound

EVGA SUPERNOVA 750w G1 GOLD 80+ Modular PSU*

Does this look ok and good to go? I haven't decided on a Case as of yet, can't really decide and what will fit with the CPU cooler etc. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You don't need thermal compound, it will come with the cooler.

It looks fine. As for a case, a NZXT H440 or popular brands like Cooler Master or Corsair make good cases.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Chief is right about thermal compound being on the hsf but if I were you, I would wipe that off and put your own on as I have started doing. I have noticed what is on the hsf really isn't enough to spread out evenly across the cpu and we have no idea what the mfgr is using either. I don't like what I am seeing lately when I take off an hsf that I know came with paste on it.


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Okie Dokie, I just thought for £3 it might be better than what comes with the cooler but what do I know I suppose, that's why I am here after all! Thank you both for the help, much appreciated! I'll start buying and start building this week. Thanks again! :thumb:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Let us know how it all goes together!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wait a minute this cpu doesn't come with an hsf so you will have to provide for that also.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This goes nicely with that cpu:
https://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Maste...002G1YPH0&linkCode=xm2&tag=duckduckgo-ffsb-20

or here:
https://www.amazon.com/Logisys-Deep...dp/B00X9W97GE?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll be going with the Cooler Master RR-V8VC-16PR-R1 V8 Ultra High performance. Apparently it will fit and do the job and I like the look of it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Good Choice I have used 2 of these. I did use the Intel Hsf on this build and I really liked it but this Cooler Master is fine too.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Not going to go for Polaris or Pascal GPUs? RX 480 benchmarks should be out just by the end of this month...


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Bought all the parts now, I decided on the CM STORM TROOPER full tower and it's pretty beastly. Bought the R9 390X GPU instead of 390 and chose the ROG Maximus VIII Motherboard. Should do the trick for now and just need to put it all together..... hopefully :rofl:

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello again!

Built my PC yesterday and started it up, running fine by the looks of it and got into the BIOS which looks rather confusing.. Anyway, It cannot detect my SSD and HDD in the BIOS or when I go to install Windows 10. I think I may have plugged them in the wrong SATA slots on the motherboard? Or maybe it's something else and it's sort of frustrating me. What am I doing wrong?

*Here are some pictures of where I have plugged the SATA Cables:*









*This is what the SATA connections look like:*









Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You want to use the two far right slots. The slots closest to the USB3_12 port.


----------

